
Parents with children forced to do school at home are drinking more - onychomys
https://theconversation.com/parents-with-children-forced-to-do-school-at-home-are-drinking-more-143164
======
QuercusMax
And in other news, water is wet. I'm sure people are doing all kinds of drugs
more.

What else are you supposed to do?

